# La Tomatina (tomato fight )



## Guest (Aug 26, 2009)

Hi all just got back from La Tomatina in Buñol Valencia. What a fantastic and completely mad day. Did anybody else go from the Forum? There were 30,000- 40,000 people there and it was just manic. It’s going to take ages to get all of the seeds out from the places they are not meant to be! 
Have attached some photos including one of me laying in all the tomatoes after being pelted into submission.
We are also going to the huge water fight as Hondon de Las frailes (spelling) this coming Monday so if anyone is going let us know and we will meet you there


----------



## Chica (Mar 23, 2009)

Hey great Bugs!! I would hang on and save the shower 'til you go to the waterfight!!


----------



## Guest (Aug 26, 2009)

Chica said:


> Hey great Bugs!! I would hang on and save the shower 'til you go to the waterfight!!


Just had the shower, bloody seeds were everywhere:heh::nod:embarassed::bathbaby:
Just going to have a nice steak and a glass of vino. Great fun but soooo tiring. I must be getting old :brick::faint:


----------



## Tallulah (Feb 16, 2009)

BUGS said:


> Just had the shower, bloody seeds were everywhere:heh::nod:embarassed::bathbaby:
> Just going to have a nice steak and a glass of vino. Great fun but soooo tiring. I must be getting old :brick::faint:


Now that's a fiesta worth getting to, Bugs!! :clap2: Much better than all those awful ones with bulls - and those where they ignite something on the end of their horns. Saw the tomato fight on the news today....including a piece where they closed a beach in Barcelona because a shark was spotted 100m off the beach!! Mind those seeds, Bugs - they get everywhere!! And if you use dental floss to get those seeds out of your teeth, what on earth do you use on your erm...more delicate bits?!?!

xx


----------



## Guest (Aug 26, 2009)

Tallulah said:


> Now that's a fiesta worth getting to, Bugs!! :clap2: Much better than all those awful ones with bulls - and those where they ignite something on the end of their horns. Saw the tomato fight on the news today....including a piece where they closed a beach in Barcelona because a shark was spotted 100m off the beach!! Mind those seeds, Bugs - they get everywhere!! And if you use dental floss to get those seeds out of your teeth, what on earth do you use on your erm...more delicate bits?!?!
> 
> xx


The more delicate bits,, a woman with very good eyesight, patience and a pair of tweezers 

Just trying to find out when the wine wars are on, quite fancy that one too


----------



## Tallulah (Feb 16, 2009)

BUGS said:


> The more delicate bits,, a woman with very good eyesight, patience and a pair of tweezers
> 
> Just trying to find out when the wine wars are on, quite fancy that one too


That's a good one - we took my parents out last night to the return of the caneiros boats (a river fiesta) and the enormous fireworks display - a "feature" of the fiesta is up river, when they disembark to eat, they have a massive red wine fight. You should have seen the state of them on their return!! Looked like the Goodfellas movie! And what a waste of wine....


----------



## Guest (Aug 26, 2009)

Tallulah said:


> That's a good one - we took my parents out last night to the return of the caneiros boats (a river fiesta) and the enormous fireworks display - a "feature" of the fiesta is up river, when they disembark to eat, they have a massive red wine fight. You should have seen the state of them on their return!! Looked like the Goodfellas movie! And what a waste of wine....


I am actually looking now on the net to find a wine war. We really do fancy that. The fiesta you went to sounds just up our street. We like things that are a little bit different. We have some good friends and we are going to have a "bucket list night" and then work our way through it.

Actually that may be a good idea for a new thread "whats on your bucket list" might give us some ideas:thumb:


----------



## Tallulah (Feb 16, 2009)

BUGS said:


> I am actually looking now on the net to find a wine war. We really do fancy that. The fiesta you went to sounds just up our street. We like things that are a little bit different. We have some good friends and we are going to have a "bucket list night" and then work our way through it.
> 
> Actually that may be a good idea for a new thread "whats on your bucket list" might give us some ideas:thumb:


Well, I saw from one of your posts that you have a boat....bit of a trek, but you could certainly plan it for next August! Hey, if Maggies still around, pick her up en route - there's a good chap! And we'll have a little chug chug along the river!!
Bucket List - wasn't that that movie with Morgan Freeman? Fantastic!!:clap2: That would be a really cool thread. Have to get my thinking cap on for that one!!

Tally.x


----------



## Guest (Aug 26, 2009)

Tallulah said:


> Well, I saw from one of your posts that you have a boat....bit of a trek, but you could certainly plan it for next August! Hey, if Maggies still around, pick her up en route - there's a good chap! And we'll have a little chug chug along the river!!
> Bucket List - wasn't that that movie with Morgan Freeman? Fantastic!!:clap2: That would be a really cool thread. Have to get my thinking cap on for that one!!
> 
> Tally.x


I must admit I have not seen the film which is how the whole thing started. We are all going to sit and watch the film then present our own lists to each other. The thread will be on as soon as


----------



## Facilities (Sep 18, 2009)

Many thanks to ur post. I love it.


----------



## Guest (Sep 18, 2009)

Facilities said:


> Many thanks to ur post. I love it.


Glad you enjoy them.:juggle:


----------

